# Lite F/X Constant 1200 watt Fogger Wimpy??



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Hmmm. It doesn't seem very potent, does it. Could be a faulty unit. That Commander kicks some butt! Wow! I have the other lite f/x fogger (the first one in line) and have been pleased with it. Can you return it? I've seen these things all over in our town. I would guess some other vendor carries them. You'd almost have to compare it to another one to see if it's just your machine.


----------



## Dark-Knight (Sep 4, 2004)

I think you got a bad one I got one of constant fog machings it took about a minute to warm up and it put out as much as my other fog machines


----------



## Pumpkin Man (Sep 24, 2004)

I saw a constant one on display at a store (I'm pretty sure it was a constant 1200 watt one) and it put out about as much fog as the one in the video above...it dosnt make that weird noise though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Id say its defective...









```

```
 www.randyaz.4hv.org


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

yea, it doesnt look right. It proabably is defective. Just go exchange it.


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

Alright, thanks everyone, I was planning on returning it anyways. Which one do you think I should get in its place? The constant Fog Commander (if I can afford it) or has anyone had any experience with the other Fisco (I think that was the brand) Fog machine they had at party city?

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!

If you're interested in an MSI K7N2 Delta-L Motherboard, check out this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6714097850


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

Come on, anyone else had any experience with this fogger or the Fisco one at Party City?

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!

If you're interested in an MSI K7N2 Delta-L Motherboard, check out this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6714097850


----------



## razorjack (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm fairly happy with my $20.00 kmart jobbers. They do a great job for the price.


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

But does it spit out fog at the rate mine does or is there more power behind it?

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!

If you're interested in an MSI K7N2 Delta-L Motherboard, check out this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6714097850


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

From the sound your is making is like mine when it starts running out of juice. Did you check to see if the tank has anything in it that would blick the tube to the pump?









```

```
 www.randyaz.4hv.org


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

How can I, the tanks is like sealed in there with a piece of pipe going through the bottom. When it triggers, there is a little wire at the top of the tank that spits out juice and makes it just circulate around in the tank.

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!

If you're interested in an MSI K7N2 Delta-L Motherboard, check out this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6714097850


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

Come on, anyone else had any experience with the new Commmander or that Fisco fogger?

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

I have the light F/X constant fogger as well. It stinks. It stinks to high heaven! I mean it REALLY smells bad - and the preassure isn't all that great, but it might work for my fog chiller. Anyway, the other problem I have with it is the sound it makes. it whirrs like a tiny hair dryer. From all accounts on here, it sounds like that is the norm. I'm not that happy with it.


----------



## razorjack (Oct 16, 2004)

Mine melted down after 4 hours of constant fogging - look for a top level post from me on this as soon as I get a chance to post pics.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Wow, I didn't have any problems with my constant fogger. I guess for the price I expected it to make sounds. It was so much quieter than the first one I bought from Target that I was happy. Maybe some were just defects?

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you
http://users.1010internet.com/christopherg


----------



## razorjack (Oct 16, 2004)

It's still operational it just melted down it's casing


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow, never heard of that happening. I think alot of the new constant foggers were defects.

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

I tore mine apart at the end of the season. Folks, there's a reason they were $25 and less. The thermal insulation is simply reflective-tape-backed fiberglass that is taped in place. Maybe has an R factor of about 1. The pump is nothing I have seen before - 3/4" diamater sealed plastic tube with the pump built in. The feed tube is zip-tied to the pump and wire-twist-tied to the heating element. I also found it curious that the power wire was the same gauge wire I have on my 100 watt table lamps while my 1000 watt fogger has a heavy-duty power cord about the same gauge as my arc welder. The remote plug is an old AT keyboard receptical but only uses 4 of the 5 contact points - one of mine had exposed wire due to poor soldering. Could have easily been designed to use standard Lite F/X timer controllers.

Removing the pump from the tank and flushing the tank revealed a large spiral of plastic left over from drilling the pump hole into the tank. Now I know why mine was running lean at times when the tank was still full.

I'm really dissapointed in Lite F/X with this one. The fact that they came out with a consumer-priced constand fog machine is great, but they should have bumped the quality. I think most of us would have paid the extra price and it would be hailed for next year instead of condemed and removed from the market as it is sure to be.

Joel

If life loves a tragedy, what does death love?
Pictures: http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=212


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I got that 20 dollar fogger,man it smelled,i sidelined it this year,maybe needed more time to test run.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## sivartn (Oct 30, 2005)

I purchased the Lite F/X constant fogger 1200 watt from Kmart just after halloween of 05. I am a magician and needed it for my show. Well i got it and tested it just 2 days before my show. It has good out put and works thru my chiller if i use dry ice. However the smell was too much. I could not use it for my show. Now my school is doing a production of Sleepy Hollow and i am using the fogger in it. It works great for small stage things like that.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

I have 3 constant foggers and some other fog machines 2 litef/x im not sure the watage but they all smell the same kind of a wierd vanilla kinda smell nothing terrible but after being in an enclosed space yea itll give you a head ache but i think its decent for the price and because its constant it works great much better than the other ones in a chiller


----------



## intlcutlass (Dec 22, 2005)

Does the smell depend on what kinda fog juice your using??

I have the Lite fx unit, and although it failed on me halfway through halloween nite, I tore it apart and "fixed" it. In one of the lines, some rubber left over from maufacturing clogged the nozzle that drops the juice into the element. 
For $20, I like mine. I can see upgrading the pump, but really the rest of it was simple and effective.

Oh , mine put out a good amount of fog too.... more than your vid.

If I find another for $20... I would buy it, and then "Tim Allen" the **** out of it to fix the quality issues.


----------

